# Green Horse and Green Rider



## EMT Cowgirl (Sep 24, 2010)

My best friend gave me a 6 y/o APHA gelding 2 months ago. He was ridden under saddle about 50+ times but still green. He has wonderful ground manners and was shown halter with no plans of ever being ridden. She had him for about 4 years. We both are in school together. Her work schedule and the school schedule did not allow her to spend the time needed with him, so I began to help her out. For about 1 1/2 years I helped cleaned stalls, groom him, occasionally ride while she gave me lessons on him. I absolutely adore this horse. Best personality I have ever seen. She decided it was time to find him a good home because she did not have the time to provide the routine everyday care. I approached her and asked if I could take and care for him (he has HYPP and I was familiar with his history and wanted to see he was taken very good care of). She agreed. We click well on the ground and pretty good in saddle. My only thought is me being an inexperienced rider may lead him to developing bad habits while he is still learning. She is a very experienced rider and continues to ride and train him and teach me to control him as well. I am VERY determined to help throughout his training. Any tips on what I can do? She has already advised me of green + green = black and blue. I am not going to give this horse away or sell him because of him and me being green, I love this horse very much and this is why she gave him to me. I am wanting to continue to provide him a good home and I am only asking for training tips for him and I to see that he progresses and my inexperience will not interfere with that. Thank you all in advance for your help.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lessons all the way. If he's safe (meaning no bad habits, no bolting, calm) and you feel confident on him, just keep riding and learning under the guidance. 

BTW, horses are learning all life long. :wink: One can screw a trained horse as well if doing something very wrong for while.


----------



## EMT Cowgirl (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you for the advice  he has bucked twice in the time I've had him in my ownership. Once was with my husband (an experienced rider), due to the saddle loosening sliding sideways while in a trot and once with me after he stepped on a 6 inch rock hidden in the grass (recently just recovered from an abcess from being quicked). But I remembered from my training to get right back on and I did both when he bucked my husband and I off. Neither time was because of something my horse did wrong. Only human error. I still feel confident being on and around him. And I hope to engage in learning with him


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

EMT Cowgirl said:


> I still feel confident being on and around him.


Confidence and determination...these will be your biggest assets....and put the "green + green = black and blue" out of your mind. I've seen plenty of green horses that work out very well with green riders as well as many 'finished' horses I would put in the 'crazy' category.

You've got a great attitude....just ride, ride, ride, and you and your horse will gain experience and trust along the way.


----------



## EMT Cowgirl (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you. I will continue to ride him. I am very thrilled to hear that green and green is a possibility  and has worked for some in the past.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Green + Green and all that but the fact that you have been riding and working with him, and that you have help will be a big factor. What really concerns me is the HYPP. That can be a very dangerous condition for both horse and rider. HYPP requires special care and feeding. Is he h/h or n/h?


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree with iridehorses. HYPP seems to be the most concerning thing right now!

On the plus side, it seems that you have been doing a lot right. Taking lessons and working with his previous owner has obviously made it so that you are comfortable with him. I would suggest always riding with somebody experienced and taking lessons to help you along the way. Happy trails!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Def take every opportunity you have to work with a more experienced rider/trainer you can. Depending on the horse/rider green and green can work. It's just more work than one or the other being experienced. I'm glad you have help and you're willing to do the work. That's the part that a lot of green riders aren't up for. 

Normally the HYPP would be a big flag when a person gets their first horse. But it sounds like you've been around him for a while and have assistance of someone who has been managing his care. Just learn what you can on the disorder and be careful. Everyone has their own opinions on Hypp... so to each their own on that topic. 

Hopefully this forum will be a helpful place for you and your partner.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

From the time I was five I rode a stud colt and when we started he only had about 20 rides, but I swear to god he was born broke and he took care of me. I am a believer that this isn't always the case with green and green, but I know if you really click with your horse then no problem. 

Just make sure you take lessons and keep training. If you notice a quirk forming, remedy it right away.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey I'm another "green + green" and although my pony and I are probably the exception and not the rule, we've been the best pair so far! BUT I have had a trainer helping me train her and train myself along the way...yes it costs $$ but to make sure she's learning correctly and we're both being safe, it's worth it!!  

Good luck, and definitely lean on the advice of people on here, books, trainers, other people, etc and keep an open mind!


----------

